# tree work fencing ect



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

I work offshore and I'm looking for some extra work when I'm home. I owned a fence company for seven years and I've climbed trees for 11 years I've done decks docks and sea walls also . I'd love to help you and make a little extra cash also feel free to call or text me 850-530-2225 Brandon


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

You ever turn wrenches?


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Most definitely I do all the maintenance on our engines and have done plenty of automobile stuff


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

do you have an auger post digger? I have experiences in all of those areas and have had the thought for years to start building my own business. I often have jobs that require two people and if i know the dates you would be looking for work.. we could very well get a small project kicked off to complete in a day or a few.. message me if ya wanna talk any further


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What do you charge a foot for privacy fence to install. I'll have all materials here.


----------

